# GAC Mont Tremblant **Spoiler**



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

Well Will Turner and Don Salama came up second for the 3rd consecutive race. They have now extended their class lead even more to 22 after 4 of 12 races. The Tim Pappas and Jim Hamblin #97 car finished a solid 4th which will undoubtably help them in the points race as they will move up from 7th into a tie for 3rd in the team standings. Another solid weekend from TMS :thumbup:

Quote from Willy T.
"Three races in a row in second, I guess always a bridesmaid. We still have stuff to learn about the series. It's a great race, a great track. The BMWs don't get as good of fuel mileage as the Acuras. We're still happy to still be leading the championship."

Nothing a little racers tape cant fix. (pics courtesy of www.grandamerican.com)


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Is that racers tape an aero trick?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Congrats to TMS! :thumbup: :bigpimp: A long season to go, but they've put themselves in great position.

Doesn't look like the TC Kline Z4s were there, but Jep Thornton and David Russell had a decent run to get 9th in GS.


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

scottn2retro said:


> Congrats to TMS! :thumbup: :bigpimp: A long season to go, but they've put themselves in great position.
> 
> Doesn't look like the TC Kline Z4s were there, but Jep Thornton and David Russell had a decent run to get 9th in GS.


Scott,

Did the Automatic deal fall through. I didnt see any stickers in the pics or was that just a two or three race deal to promote bimmerfest (the actual event)?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

SteveT said:


> Is that racers tape an aero trick?


Looks like in this case, it was to help hold things together after some contact on the front end (look at the hood angle).

dhabes - As far as I know, we're still on with Automatic Racing - normally the decal is behind the rear wheel above the bumper.

I guess the Grand Am officials caught the 1st and 3rd place cars with some fuel capacity violations and will assess points penalties:

http://www.grandamerican.com/news/news1134.html


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

dhabes said:


> Scott,
> 
> Did the Automatic deal fall through. I didnt see any stickers in the pics or was that just a two or three race deal to promote bimmerfest (the actual event)?


I can't tell from the angle is this picture on Motorsports.com - I'll have to see if any good shots show up on theRaceSite.com:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

TheRaceSite.com has some pics up (oddly enough, no PTG pics yet):

http://www.theracesite.com/index.cfm?template=pa&pa_id=268


----------



## christy98M3 (Mar 29, 2004)

The thing I don’t get is that Speed televises the Rolex series live, but they hacked up this race and only showed you an hour of it. TMS did a great job, but I would have like to of seen the whole thing. :dunno:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

christy98M3 said:


> The thing I don't get is that Speed televises the Rolex series live, but they hacked up this race and only showed you an hour of it. TMS did a great job, but I would have like to of seen the whole thing. :dunno:


I didn't get to see the GAC race on Speed.  So they did a one hour edit job on it (the actual race time was probably 3 hours :dunno: )

Maybe Speed got confused with TMS near the front and thought they were covering a Speed World Challenge race


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

scottn2retro said:


> I didn't get to see the GAC race on Speed.  So they did a one hour edit job on it (the actual race time was probably 3 hours :dunno: )
> 
> Maybe Speed got confused with TMS near the front and thought they were covering a Speed World Challenge race


You stole my general thoughts. Before I see the extended GAC race Id love to see the full unedited SWC race. Last year it was real bad at some points, they would cut out sections of the race in which key passes for position took place. so annoying.


----------

